# Guess what I'm making for Christmas this year?



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2020)

This one is a little more in focus.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2020)

Christmas turtles..?.. Is that spray foam filling the "mold"?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2020)

Urchan ornaments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2020)

Cool! I've never tried the spray foam, I use white glue in mine, seems to firm them up just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2020)

oh, I was supposed to guess....Um...
a mini snowman army....

oh...I have to look at the pic and guess....

urchin ornaments for the 100gallon sea tank you have. I hear fish like them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 26, 2020)

Ice cream filled urchins with cabbage leaves? Uh OK

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 26, 2020)

Immediate first thought it is something to eat. Second thought, they will damage the choppers. Snowmen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 26, 2020)

Kind of look like that little robot thing from that last Star Wars movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2020)

Yeah, they will be sea urchin ornaments, hopefully. Realized how alien they looked with the neon green tape and yellow spray foam. 

First time making them, so probably overdoing it. Some of these will be for kids, and some will be free standing, so resistance to breakage is first thought. Read about different methods for reinforcing the shells and spray foam seemed the strongest, and also the messiest to accomplish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Yeah, they will be sea urchin ornaments, hopefully. Realized how alien they looked with the neon green tape and yellow spray foam.
> 
> First time making them, so probably overdoing it. Some of these will be for kids, and some will be free standing, so resistance to breakage is first thought. Read about different methods for reinforcing the shells and spray foam seemed the strongest, and also the messiest to accomplish.



Wonder if you used the foam designed for windows and doors, if it would have worked better.?. 

I use the regular expanding foam for antler mounts. After about an hour, a skim layer on the outside is dry enough to touch. I work the foam into shape, and in doing so, pop lots of internal bubbles, clasping them on themselves, resulting in more stiff and supportive foam. Carry on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2020)

Good tip on working/shaping the foam, I'll try and remember that for future use.

I did use the window/door foam, was concerned the regular might crack shells if it expanded too fast/forcefully. 

I _might_ have a slightly more dense fill as the foam had been sitting in the garage @ 40°, and it only warmed up for an hour or so in the 65° basement before I used it. Minimum use temp is stated as 60° with optimal at 75°. It seemed to expand very slowly/minimally, but then had nothing to compare it to either.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Good tip on working/shaping the foam, I'll try and remember that for future use.
> 
> I did use the window/door foam, was concerned the regular might crack shells if it expanded too fast/forcefully.
> 
> I _might_ have a slightly more dense fill as the foam had been sitting in the garage @ 40°, and it only warmed up for an hour or so in the 65° basement before I used it. Minimum use temp is stated as 60° with optimal at 75°. It seemed to expand very slowly/minimally, but then had nothing to compare it to either.



Made the mistake of using to much of the regular on a door and was very surprised when it pulled nails, cracked casing around screws and wedged the door so tight we could not open it without removing the foam. That was another learning experience and free install for the customer...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2020)

Tony said:


> Cool! I've never tried the spray foam, I use white glue in mine, seems to firm them up just fine.


I'll have to try the glue next time, filled all the shells I had so I wouldn't waste too much spray foam. Glue would definitely be quicker than taping off the shells for the foam.....


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2020)

trc65 said:


> I'll have to try the glue next time, filled all the shells I had so I wouldn't waste too much spray foam. Glue would definitely be quicker than taping off the shells for the foam.....


Pretty cheap too, just plain white school glue. Works for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Nov 1, 2020)

I got some sea urchin shells myself so I’ll have to try the glue method as well. I’m looking forward to seeing how yours come out. I haven’t started on any Xmas presents yet but I know it’ll get here quicker than expected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

I need to get me one of those urchins to make a latex mold of it and then make dozens of castings from it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 1, 2020)

That would be cool!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

trc65 said:


> That would be cool!


Send me one and I'll cast it and send the original back and a casting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Send me one and I'll cast it and send the original back and a casting!




Next time you're in Wimberley let me know, I'll meet you and give you one. I've got a bunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 1, 2020)

Deal!

Which one(s) would you prefer? I've got sputnik in large (~2.5" d x 1.5" tall) and small ( ~2" d x 1.25" tall). I also have Alfonso which are the large flatish ones that are 3.625"d x 1.625" tall. The Alfonso dont have the large knobs that the sputnik does. I could send one of each of all three if you would like.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2020)

trc65 said:


> one of each of all three if you would like.


Let's do all three. Are the ones you're sending gonna be filled? It would be best but not a deal breaker. PM coming!


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Let's do all three. Are the ones you're sending gonna be filled? It would be best but not a deal breaker. PM coming!



Barry when you get those done I'd like a couple of the cast ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 1, 2020)

They are all filled. Also, I've got plenty of these extra, so if these need to be sprayed or treated with something to release molds, not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 2, 2020)

Barry, if the filled ones don't work let me know. I've got 2 different kinds I think that aren't filled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2020)

Got them in the mail today. Gonna take a little bit!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Got them in the mail today. Gonna take a little bit!!



Are they done yet???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 16, 2020)

Well when you open your container of molding material, it shouldn't expand out like an alien. LOL it should be the consistency thin pancake batter. Oh well more on order

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Ray D (Nov 17, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if you used the foam designed for windows and doors, if it would have worked better.?.
> 
> I use the regular expanding foam for antler mounts. After about an hour, a skim layer on the outside is dry enough to touch. I work the foam into shape, and in doing so, pop lots of internal bubbles, clasping them on themselves, resulting in more stiff and supportive foam. Carry on.


Not wanting to derail this thread but this is interesting. I’m still using the plaster of Paris on my antler mounts.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 17, 2020)

Ray D said:


> Not wanting to derail this thread but this is interesting. I’m still using the plaster of Paris on my antler mounts.


I use an antler mount form. Made from dense foam add the horns and blend in with mache

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 17, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> I use an antler mount form. Made from dense foam add the horns and blend in with mache
> 
> View attachment 196294



@Ray D 

The plaster works but does not adhere as well to wood or foam. It does ok with bone. Plaster also has issue with high moisture swings and impact shock.

Barry, was hooked up with an outfit in San Antonio TX to make forms for me. I did not apply for patent, as so many had forms on the market already 30 years ago. What worked well for me was to use a 1/2" plywood backer to firmly fasten the antlers to. Those forms you show work fine, just needed to glue it to the plywood after cutting it to fit over or around the skull plate and antlers. I used the other style more. It was about a 1/2" thick styrofoam shell. I used the expanding foam as adhesive to bond the styrofoam shell to the plywood and fill the gap between, wrapped with saran-wrap. After a 1/2 hour, started checking to slowly form and pack expansion around the antler base. If the antler had shallow flare, I would grind some skull base to increase the flare to make room for packing and tucking the cover material. The 1/2" plywood backer just made securing to the plaque so much easier and stronger.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2020)

The antler form above has a plywood bottom to it. Cut your skull cap to fit in the recess. Drill 2 holes in skull cap and countersink them. Drive 2 drywall screws thru skull cap into form from the top and the screws stick out past plywood on bottom. Snip off excess screw length on bottom. Apply paper mache or bondo to top of skull cap to smooth out transition. Cut and glue/wrap leather over top of skull cap and staple underneath to plywood backing. Attach to plaque. Voila! Done about 4 or 5 hundred of them!

Or just do it this way

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 18, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> The antler form above has a plywood bottom to it. Cut your skull cap to fit in the recess. Drill 2 holes in skull cap and countersink them. Drive 2 drywall screws thru skull cap into form from the top and the screws stick out past plywood on bottom. Snip off excess screw length on bottom. Apply paper mache or bondo to top of skull cap to smooth out transition. Cut and glue/wrap leather over top of skull cap and staple underneath to plywood backing. Attach to plaque. Voila! Done about 4 or 5 hundred of them!
> 
> Or just do it this way
> 
> View attachment 196324



Sounds like I should have followed up some more on patent rights back in the day. It also sounds just like you do it like I did to those many a moon ago. I only ever did a few European mounts, then used BeetleWorks the rest of the time. With them, had a choice to keep the lower jaw. I thought it added a nice touch. Thanks for sharing, love seeing your craft.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2020)

Well Tim @trc65 we've (me) derailed your thread sufficiently to not remember what the original subject was!! So I will follow through with how I'm going to mold your urchins. Oh yeah it was about urchin ornaments. Anyway I'm going to do the same to the urchins as I did with this rock. Get a rock. In this case a nice one from Murfreesboro, TN, Clean it well and make sure it's dry. Pick one with little undercuts. The rock not the urchin




Brush on a layer of your molding material (brushable latex) letting it dry to slight tackiness. Brush on more layers. After about 5 or 6 layers add strips of burlaps and coat them heavily. Let tack up, Add more latex and maybe more burlap. Let dry for a few days til it's very dry.





Turn it over and peel, pop, pull the latex off the rock. It's gonna be tough to do but persevere until it comes off




Brush, clean any debris dirt from the inside
Then I spray a mold release all in the inside of the mold and let it dry. There are many materials to use for making the casting. For big rocks I use thinned down or regular Bondo. I also use the white creme hardener for these gray rocks since normal hardener turns it red. Mix up a large batch and pour it in the mold. Rotate the mold around to swirl the Bondo to cover all areas of the mold. Keep swirling until it kicks. Depending on the thickness the Bondo achieves I may do this numerous times to build up the walls. Let it cure for a few hours.





Work the harden cured casting out of the latex mold which should pop out fairly easy. That mold will last decades and produce hundreds of castings
Clean the mold release off the casting with soap and water and after drying paint it. I will fill it with 2 part foam to sturdy it up. I'll add a section of wood to the inside during foaming if it's going to be used..let's say where a bears foot will be anchored. Here's a couple pictures of the unpainted rock showing the incredible detail. Which is hard to see in my pictures. The urchins will probably be dipped instead of brushed depend on container mouth size. And hung to dry between dippings. Maybe no burlap also. we'll see



 



Inside close up look of mold





OKAY I'm through derailing this thread............maybe

Barry

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 18, 2020)

We have lots of rocks out here. Every time I dig a hole to plant something I find a bunch of them. Some are really big and some are still attached to the Earth. Let me know and I can send you some and save you the effort of cloning your own.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trc65 (Nov 18, 2020)

@Wildthings . Very cool process, didn't realize it was latex you used for molding. I used to use a lot of latex to make face prosthesis (mostly scars and gashes) for a haunted house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> @Wildthings . Very cool process, didn't realize it was latex you used for molding. I used to use a lot of latex to make face prosthesis (mostly scars and gashes) for a haunted house.


EXACTLY!! The order I just placed on Amazon was advertised for that. Normally I get it from my taxidermy supplier but free shipping with Prime!!

and it came in today exploded!!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 19, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> EXACTLY!! The order I just placed on Amazon was advertised for that. Normally I get it from my taxidermy supplier but free shipping with Prime!!
> 
> and it came in today exploded!!
> 
> View attachment 196358



Where's the not cool button?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> EXACTLY!! The order I just placed on Amazon was advertised for that. Normally I get it from my taxidermy supplier but free shipping with Prime!!
> 
> and it came in today exploded!!
> 
> View attachment 196358


yea I'm a little leary of getting stuff like that from Amazon, I recently ordered some clay that you can shape them bake in the oven to harden, hard as a rock when I got it, had to send it back, at least they are good about returns.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Got them in the mail today. *Gonna take a little bit!!*


See!! I told you so! 

Got to playing with them yesterday since I'm restricted from bigger work. Pulled the latex mold off of one. WOW what a chore!! But I finally got aggressive and it came off. Below is the inside-out latex mold just pulled off the urchin







Then turned the mold inside out and sprayed with a release agent. Hmmmm let's try this!! So I sprayed some rattle can black on it and toweled off the high spot. It's inside out so those are actually the low spots. I then turned the mold right-side in. 






I mixed some Caracao green pigment in one side of my resin, mixed the two together and quickly poured it into the mold. This resin has about a 3 minute working time. Rolled the mold around and around making sure I got the inside covered all the way to the opening's edge.

When this stuff kicks you're done, no more rolling and it heats up almost to where you can't hold it. After about 20 minutes to cool down I peeled the latex mold of the casting. I then took an acetone wet rag and wiped it off. This took the black paint off the High points and left them clearish.


I didn't get pictures of all the steps but here's the lineup Caracao Green, original urchin, Rattlecan Red and latex mold in the background.
Lots of possibilities. All of these will accept painting afterwards also





The resin I bought, by mistake, is clear, normally I get the bone or white. But if you shine a light inside of these and light them up all kind of ideas come to mind!! @trc65 @Tony @woodtickgreg @Deputydawg

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2021)

That is too cool!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (May 30, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> See!! I told you so!
> 
> Got to playing with them yesterday since I'm restricted from bigger work. Pulled the latex mold off of one. WOW what a chore!! But I finally got aggressive and it came off. Below is the inside-out latex mold just pulled off the urchin
> 
> ...


This is super cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2021)

Nice....


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2021)

That is so cool! A never ending supply of sea urchins.


----------



## trc65 (May 30, 2021)

(That's three cools!)

I bet getting the latex mold off was a real pain. Surprised it came off without crushing the urchin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 30, 2021)

trc65 said:


> (That's three cools!)
> 
> I bet getting the latex mold off was a real pain. Surprised it came off without *crushing the urchin*.


AAAAhhhhhhhh refer back to post #22 --- quoted below



Wildthings said:


> Let's do all three. *Are the ones you're sending gonna be filled*? *It would be best* but not a deal breaker. PM coming!





trc65 said:


> *They are all filled.* Also, I've got plenty of these extra, so if these need to be sprayed or treated with something to release molds, not a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

